# Zeilenumbruch im Flowlayout erzwingen?



## SonicBe@m (2. Februar 2004)

Moin @ll

gibs eine möglichkeit wie ich einen Zeilenumbruch im Flowlayout erzwingen kann oder muss ich leider doch auf ein Grid / Boxlayout umsteigen?

thx für answers


----------



## Christian Fein (2. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von SonicBe@m _
> *Moin @ll
> oder muss ich leider doch auf ein Grid / Boxlayout umsteigen?
> *



Leider? 

Ja falls es in Swing ähnlich wie in SWT ist (ich programmiere nur SWT) dann ja, dann 
musst du das auf GridBaglayout umstellen.


----------

